# Lack of Shifts Available -- SF Bay Area



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I decided to drop Uber/Lyft this week to fill the week with Amazon shifts, but i've noticed a significant decrease in shifts available or available shifts get taken before I can get to them.

Anyone else?


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

You have to master your fishing techniques. Research drop times, become good at grabbing them when they do come out etc.. everyone is busy and there isn't a lack of blocks


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

There are definitely more slots, but also more drivers.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

That's life! Competition! Who can figure it out, accept the offer quicker and do the job better. If it were easy everyone would be doing it. I pick up 10 blocks a week because I'm starving for the work, so I make it happen. I studied the system, fished for days, read every post, and you can too if you want to. Now it's easy for me


----------

